
Lucid Chart raises 72M - joshdance
https://www.lucidchart.com/blog/announcing-the-next-phase-of-lucidchart
======
shadowtree
snark: Visio in the browser gets 72m, Fusioncharts is crying somewhere in a
corner.

Any idea what the pitch is? Get bought by MS for a 1b down the road?

